# Is it safe for hamsters?



## MysticLuna (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi, I'm planning on getting a hamster soon and have been buying a few things for it before I get it.














One of the things I bought was this nature salad mix from Wilko. It says that it is suitable for all small animals but I'm not sure if it is. The ingredients are oat flakes, wheat flakes, marigold, parsley, red beet, alfalfa, nettle, pea flakes, carrots, dandelion, plantain, wheat, burst wheat, burst maize, edible leaves, cornflowers, rose petals, peppermint, maize flakes, melissa and red clover. Are the ingredients safe for a hamster and does anyone use it or anything similar for their hamster/s? I don't want to give my hamster it if it's unsafe.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello and welcome 

I always say 'if you aren't sure, do not feed'.

Most of those ingredients are fine, but there are a couple I'm not sure of (nettle, edible leaves (some leaves are fine, others are not) and peppermint).

What species are you looking at getting?


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Nettle is fine, I'm not so sure what edible leaves constitute, so in all honesty would avoid.


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

I personally would switch to something with more protein


----------

